# WTB SMS Gray or Turface Pro League



## Haiven (Oct 19, 2009)

Do any of you have a bag or two (or three) of SMS gray or Turface Pro League? If so, please let me know. I'd love to buy them. I'm having a tough time finding montmorillonite clay substrate in charcoal/black color.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I found red Turface Pro League at John Deere Landscapes 4733 Keller Haslet Rd, Fort Worth, TX 76244-8108, Phone: (817) 490-0330 M-F 7a-5p, Sat 8a-12p. The part number is #088965. They have 320 - 50# bags in stock. It is somewhere around $14 a bag.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

Nancy, I went through the same thing about 6 months ago. I was not able to find anything that's grey/charcoal for sale anywhere. I did luck out and got about half a bag from WRabbit and that was enough for my 55g. This time I am going to use Saf T Sorb in my 125. It's the closest thing I have been able to find. You may want to look into that. Good luck to you.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Tetra guy is this what you are talking about? http://www.tractorsupply.com/lubric...eZip=75023&ddkey=http:LocationBasedPricingCmd


----------



## Haiven (Oct 19, 2009)

I may end up going with Safe T Sorb, but the color is a dark mixture, not solid black or charcoal. I bought some Black Diamond and I'll see if I can make that work.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

fishyjoe24 said:


> Tetra guy is this what you are talking about? http://www.tractorsupply.com/lubric...eZip=75023&ddkey=http:LocationBasedPricingCmd


Yes, that's it. I've read really good stuff and Michael speaks highly of it. It's not as dark as I'd like, but it's the best low cost, high cec option I have found.

Nancy, I have some Black Diamond mixed in my substrate now. I love the color, I just wish it had the cec of the Saf T Sorb.


----------

